# Need Help Switching Directions When Going Fast



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

im gunna leave this up to Snowolf since he is *THE MAN* when it comes to explaining stuff if we were on the hill i could show u hahaha but thats where all my teaching stops


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

Wow great reply! Wolf, do you have any guides that you have written?


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

See: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-instructors/4480-snowboard-lessons-video.html


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

wow I wasn't expecting a reply that good, thanks.

As for the part where you switch the leading foot to the other edge, should the board basically make a twisting motion? (before you switch the edge of the rear foot)


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Alright thanks a lot, I'll try it going a little slower and work my way up.


----------

